# Avoir deux carnets d'adresse



## kamabazol (17 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, la question est simple
Mon epouse a sa propre session sur le mac et donc son propre carnet d'adresse.

Est ilpossible d'importer celui ci en plus du mien sur l'ipad ?


----------



## Gwen (17 Janvier 2012)

Oui, il suffit de l'abonner à iCloud et d'indiquer ce carnet iCloud dans ton appareil. J'ai moi même trois carnets distincts avec cette méthode.


----------



## kamabazol (17 Janvier 2012)

Merci
De fait, j' ai bien un compte icloud d'activé et sur lequel je fais ma sauvegarde.
Par contre, je suis sous snow leopard et je n'ai pas trouve comment me brancher sur icloud.


----------



## Gwen (17 Janvier 2012)

Arghhh. Oui, je n'avais pas pensé à ça. Cela ne doit pas fonctionner avec ce système. Je pense que seule Lyon est compatible.


----------



## ciradis (17 Janvier 2012)

kamabazol a dit:


> Merci
> De fait, j' ai bien un compte icloud d'activé et sur lequel je fais ma sauvegarde.
> Par contre, je suis sous snow leopard et je n'ai pas trouve comment me brancher sur icloud.



Bonjour

il faut malheureusement passer à la version lion pour avoir accès , sauf pour  la boite mail qui se configure manuellement 

Cordialement


----------



## kamabazol (17 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour vos reponses, rapides et claires
Je vais donc certainement passer sur lion


----------

